# Whats your driver rating ?



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Who cares? Anything over 4.6 is good to go, 4.85 gets you in pro. Don't get any extra money for stars. So are you just bragging?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 372447


wow, you average over 10 rides a day EVERYDAY for 30 months. I do 25 rides a week and I'm ready to vomit and put a bullet in my head.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do 20 rides a day.......lol.

4.98 at present.......


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 372447


Can't believe people care about Uber ratings BS but some people still believe in the tooth fairy so....


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Who cares? Anything over 4.6 is good to go, 4.85 gets you in pro. Don't get any extra money for stars. So are you just bragging?


Indeed I am ??


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 372447


SWEET! Here is your reward:


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

4.89


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I do 20 rides a day.......lol.
> 
> 4.98 at present.......


Who cares, brownoser?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Who cares, brownoser?


There is always someone better


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

4.99 4300+/- rides 
I Only drive Saturday night drunk crowds.
But who's counting...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice Job

I'm at 4.95

Still no late night hero badge?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

mch said:


> Nice Job
> 
> I'm at 4.95
> 
> Still no late night hero badge?


I just got mine the other day.... Finally!!! :roflmao:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> I just got mine the other day.... Finally!!! :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 372983


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

One of these days someone will fat finger it and accidentally give me a badge for "Great Amenities".


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> ... I'm ready to vomit and put a bullet in my head.


That's 2 separate cleanup fees.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

5.04

Been getting extra credit lately.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

4.82.


----------



## Green tiger (Nov 4, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 372447


awesome


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It is all downhill from here I am guessing.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 374305
> 
> 
> It is all downhill from here I am guessing.


You had me at broccoli


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 374305
> 
> 
> It is all downhill from here I am guessing.


Great use of emojis ??



MadTownUberD said:


> You had me at broccoli


 ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Great use of emojis ??
> 
> 
> ?


? People sometimes use the talking points from my profile. I recommend it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> ? People sometimes use the talking points from my profile. I recommend it.


It's pretty adorable. It makes me think down to earth, silly, friendly. Funny how emojis make the world a better place ?.

I'm updating mine with multiple emojis. Need to think of something funny that will make them think... I should tip her ?.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's pretty adorable. It makes me think down to earth, silly, friendly. Funny how emojis make the world a better place ?.
> 
> I'm updating mine with multiple emojis. Need to think of something funny that will make them think... I should tip her ?.
> View attachment 374698


Need ????


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Need ????


That cracked me up ???. That silly face emoji reminds me of @Invisible. Love it!

I updated it but to try and get tips being a bit sly. Advice from my tips thread.









But have more real estate here...

"I like to ? around" is what I have so far ???


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Can't believe people care about Uber ratings BS but some people still believe in the tooth fairy so....


Get a low rating and see how all of a sudden u got to wait an hour for a ride in a busy place like Newark NJ or u get mostly short trips. Also if ur a gold or diamond driver u got to keep a minimum rating for everything. Lower ratings male the driver lose money. Uber punishes the driver for getting anything below a 5 star.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That cracked me up ???. That silly face emoji reminds me of @Invisible. Love it!
> 
> I updated it but to try and get tips being a bit sly. Advice from my tips thread.
> View attachment 374707
> ...


Change it to "Please rate your experience ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐".

Send a subliminal message. Monkey see monkey do.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Change it to "Please rate your experience ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐".
> 
> Send a subliminal message. Monkey see monkey do.


I think when saying rate your experience that in itself implies tip and 5 star.
Now showing the 5 stars symbol limits the request to a rating ONLY&#129315;.

What do you think &#129300;


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think when saying rate your experience that in itself implies tip and 5 star.
> Now showing the 5 stars symbol limits the request to a rating.
> 
> What do you think &#129300;


So rate your experience implies rate and tip but rate your experience ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ implies rate only?? 
&#129300;&#129300;&#128540;


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

a few complaints from uber rider will probably get anyone deactivated. enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Please tip your experience $5 💵💵💵💵💵


----------

